# Algae apeared in hi-tech tank - reason?



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello. I have 17 litres tank:

1,2 watt per litre light 10 hours
CO2 - from CO2 tank 24\7 diffused via small pump impeller to micro bubble condition.
External filtration
PH - 5,9-6,0
KH-2 GH 4
Tank is densely planted with HC, R.spGreen. L.arquata, R.fluitans. E.parvula еtс.
Daily dosing NPK +trace+Fe (all DIY)
NPK dosing (weekly concentration) - No3 - 18ppm PO4 1,2 K-26,4.
Fe 0,1 per day
Water change - 70% weekly.
After change I add 20ppm of K, 0,2 0f Fe and double day dose of NPK.
Everything was fine since start in Jan09.
But at last week on second day after WC I found small green hairs (probably Oedogonium or fuzz algae) on arcuata leaves, then on the next day on the H.microntemoides and on E.tennelis rubra. I start nervous cause everything was stable. I check No3 level with Tetra test and find 3-5 ppm max (but I add such amount dayly with double dose after wc). Fe level was also checked - 0,5ppm.
So on next day i change 50% of water and add 6ppm of no3 ant night and 6ppm at today's morning. At evening I check level - aprox 7 ppm - so i decide to add another 10 ppm of no3 (i have separate solution) to give plant no limitation in no3. Did I made correct?

But the main question for me is - what the reason of the algae activation?

My assumption:

1. Im check ph level - and was surprised - may be because of some problems with my co2 system - but ph was 5,56 (its in evening time) (instead of 5,9-6,0). So may be this cause CO2 increasing which stimulate NO3 consumption, its drop to low level and algae activate? - but to do this plants must stop its grows.? isnt it? Or even low concentration of NO3 is enough?
2. May be HC start grows faster and start eat all nutrition which cause level drop.
3?? dont know.. seating here and nervous - cause it tank for exhibition and
not that presaged trouble.

So I dont want to add some chemistry and do not want to make blackout or something like this, cause it cant affect plant its stop growing and......oh my god.
Please any advise and assumption will be very helpful

thanks


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

First off, I think your tank looks great!!:clap2: Keep up the good work. 

Algae is a natural part of every aquatic ecosystem. IMO I think it would be crazy for us to think that we can ever be 100% algae free. The main thing is to keep algae in check by keeping a stable well controlled system. Just about all of us have an algae crew like shrimp, snails, otos, SAE's or some combination there of. I would not worry about the algae unless you see it starts to get out of control. A few starnds here and there is to be expected in my experience. There are some things that you can do like adding fluorish excel or adding otocinclus to your tank.


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for estimated my work

Today my co2 system brakes and on co2 was injected in tank during the day, and ph rised from 5.8 to 6.8 at evening.
Algae presents now is really noticeable. And I think its not a fuzz or oedogonium algae - cause on all fuzz photos this small tinny hairs grows from both side of leaves. But mine grows only from upper part and not from the bottom. Its like tiny fluff (but not like BBA or GBA).
So i re-established co2, reduced light period to 8 hours and change another 35% of water + add NPK to maintain 20 ppm by NO3. Unfortun a have no possibility to add Excel. I have only Cidex but actually have no strong willing to use it. Tomorrow will short light to 7 hours....mmmm not in right time this trouble appeared (during start - no algae, during mature - no algae, and now... at nearly finish - bum).


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Default
So today check the ph at morning and evening (5.7 morning) (6.15 -evening)
KH-1 GH 3
NO3 - aprox 20
PO4 have no test.
Light period 7.5 hours
About algae amount - not really sure - from one side they a slightly decreased from another at same level - but. on E.parvula they in bigger amount then yesterday.... oh ok
Tomorrow will decrease light to 7 hours and add 1 hour light-off in the middle of the light period - your opinion?
Also I attached some algae photos - please any conclusion... also i find such hair even on front glass (may be this another type but slightly similar)


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think they call it Fuzz algae.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

It does look like fuzz algae but there is also some BBA in the scecond pic I believe. Have you purchased any new plants lately? This could be the reason that you now have some new algae. Also anything different in the livestock or feeding of fish?

I would try to add some excel as it does really well with BBA and may work against the fuzz algae. How long was the CO2 out, a few hours or more than a day or 2?

Just stick to a routine. Also have you calibrated your NO3 test? Most of these tests must be checked to make sure they read correctly. You may have a lot nore or a lot less NO3 than you think.


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually CO2 was no out its only drop to 5,6 level then rise to 6,7 level then stabilized. No3 test from tetra was recelibrated. I have no possibility to buy excel in Ukraine. I have Cidex - Glutare Aldegide - many people use it - but I want to try to resolve this question without chemistry - but I see that its not so easy and fast


----------

